# Pebble Patterns



## arfeliciano21 (Aug 8, 2011)

I read an article in Popular Photography about repeating patterns in nature. This is my first take on it. C&C welcome thanks for looking.



Pebbles by arfeliciano21, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 8, 2011)

This isn't really a repeating pattern, it is more of a random pattern and, as such, doesn't give us anything to concentrate on.


----------



## mishele (Aug 8, 2011)

Using Repetition and Patterns in Photography


----------



## Fleacz (Aug 9, 2011)

not so much "pattern" , but more like entropy


----------

